# That's My Face!



## SifuPhil (Feb 13, 2014)

Okay, now there's a company called That's My Face that for $300USD will create a life-like 3-D mask of yourself or anyone else.






Some terrifying possibilities come to mind with this thing ... 


If you bought one of these, whose face would you choose?


----------



## That Guy (Feb 14, 2014)




----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 14, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> Okay, now there's a company called That's My Face that for $300USD will create a life-like 3-D mask of yourself or anyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, I guess if I didn't want to live any longer, it would have to be Obama's


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 14, 2014)

That Guy said:


>



Geesh, the treatment makes me hungry for an orange smoothie and kiwis!


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 14, 2014)

I only have one question......why?


----------



## Pappy (Feb 14, 2014)

nwlady said:


> Speak of "endless" I wonder if they could do a copy of a butt and add a bit more voluputuous'ness (is that a word)



Went to a stag party once that had copy of a ........Well guess I'll pass on this one.layful:


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 14, 2014)

Pappy said:


> Went to a stag party once that had copy of a ........Well guess I'll pass on this one.layful:



Pappy, that's not any worse then the way some neighbors down the road insist on "shaping/trimming" their hedges


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 14, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> I only have one question......why?



LOL!!  They don't stop there, you can get dern near anything you want for the right amount of dough.


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 14, 2014)

I don't think I do want!


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 14, 2014)




----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 14, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> I don't think I do want!



I've read a lot in the last few years, uplifting stories etc. (not literally uplifting, LOL) but I am trying to look at all the positive about growing older now.  At first, when I realized I was growing older (don't remember what woke me up, I'll think about it and share later, lol) I was depressed  Like, my life is over, now what do I do  Well, signing up here with my own kind has been a really, good step


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 14, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> View attachment 5082



I think I dated that guy, and we were just getting settled with that "coffee from hell" when his face fell off  That one goes under "Most Unusual Dates"


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 14, 2014)

Classic; from both of you!


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 14, 2014)

nwlady said:


> I think I dated that guy, and we were just getting settled with that "coffee from hell" when his face fell off  That one goes under "Most Unusual Dates"



That's what you get for going out with one of Batman's arch-enemies!


----------



## That Guy (Feb 14, 2014)




----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 14, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> That's what you get for going out with one of Batman's arch-enemies!
> 
> View attachment 5083



Oh shoot, if I'd known it was Tommy, I'd fished out his face, pulled out my superglue (always be prepared) and stuck that sucker back on:yeah:


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 14, 2014)

That Guy said:


>



LOVED this movie!!


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 14, 2014)

I've liked "Cuban Pete" ever since Ricky Ricardo introduced me to it at the club.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 14, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> I've liked "Cuban Pete" ever since Ricky Ricardo introduced me to it at the club.



I've heard of Latin beat, but never Cuban Pete, Ricky's band was hot for sure:banana:


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 14, 2014)

nwlady said:


> I've heard of Latin beat, but never Cuban Pete, Ricky's band was hot for sure:banana:



"Cuban Pete" was the name of the song, and it was in _Mask_ as well as (if I remember properly) several episodes of _I Love Lucy_.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 14, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> "Cuban Pete" was the name of the song, and it was in _Mask_ as well as (if I remember properly) several episodes of _I Love Lucy_.



You know I'll be checkin it out, I'm a sponge when it comes to learning something new (within reason).  I know, how is reason defined, LOL!!


----------

